# جهاز ال level



## mqsf (17 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين

ارجو الاهتمام بالموضوع

 احتاج الى شرح مفصل لجهاز ال level من كل شيء
 لغرض الشرح

لتعم الفائدة
وجزاكم الله كل خير

اخوكم المهندس الصغير​


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (18 نوفمبر 2008)

من عنده شرح كامل عن كيفيه استخدام جهاز الليفل يطرحه فى المنتدا لتعم الفائده


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 نوفمبر 2008)

اليك اخ العزيز بعض الملفات


----------



## mqsf (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكووووووووور*

شكرا اخي على الملفات 
ويا ريت لو عندك شرح بعد
اكون ممنون منك كثير

تحياتي لك​


----------



## ali_kw (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لكم


----------



## hemaxplode (19 ديسمبر 2009)

انا عندى موضوع بس هو منقول للامانة
يعتبر جهاز الميزان( level)من الأجهزة الشائعةالإستخدام والضرورية للأعمال المساحية والمشاريع الحيوية مثل أعمال الطرق وتمديداتالمياة والمجاري وإيجاد كميات الحفر أو الردم للأراضي ولذلك يعتمد علية المهندسوالمساح في كثير من الأعمال. كذلك يعتبر جهاز الميزان من الأجهزة السهلة الإستخداممقارنة بالأجهزة المساحية الأخرى. وبواسطة هذا الجهاز وبعد عمليات حسابية معينة يتمإيجاد مناسيب للنقاط المطلوبة في المشاريع. 

وتصنف أجهزة الميزان من حيثالدقة إلى ثلاثة أصناف: 

1- أجهزة دقيقة: وفيها تكون فقاعة التسوية حساسةجدا كما تكون قوة التكبير عالية ويستخدم هذا النوع في أعمال المسح الجيوديسيوالأعمال التي تتطلب دقة عالية. 

2- أجهزة متوسطة الدقة: وهي أقل دقة منالصنف الأول ويغلب إستخدام هذا النوع في معظم المشاريع الهندسية. 

3- أجهزةمنخفضة الدقة: ويصنع هذا النوع من الأجهزة خصيصا لأغراض التسوية التقريبية كما هوالحال في مشاريع الأبنية المحدودة ولحالات التسوية على مسافات قريبة. 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

يتكون جهاز الميزان من الأجزاء الرئيسية التالية: 

1- منظار مساحي( التلسكوب): 

يتكون هذا المنظار من : 

أ‌- عدسة شيئية. 

ب- عدسة عينية – مسمار توضيح الشعرات. 

ج- حامل الشعرات. 

د- مسمارتوضيح الرؤية. 

ه- علامة التوجية الخارجي. 

2- قاعدة مركب عليهامسامير التسوية الثلاثة لضبط أفقية ميزان التسوية (الفقاعة). 

3- مسمارالحركة الأفقية البطيئة: وهو خاص بحركة الجهاز الأفقية البطيئة مع العلم أن الحركةالسريعة تتم بتحريك الجهاز باليد. 

4- حامل الجهاز(الركيزة): ويتكون منثلاثة أرجل ويمكن رفعه أو خفضه حسب الطول المطلوب. 

5- القامة(مسطرةالتسوية): وهي عبارة عن مسطره خشبية أو معدنية أحد وجهيها مدرج إلى أمتاروديسيمترات وسنتيمترات وغالبا ما يكون ارتفاعها 4 أمتار. 



أنواعأجهزة الميزان : 



1- جهاز الميزان الإلكتروني الرقمي: 



هو جهاز مزود بتكنولوجيا متطورة لمعالجة صور القامات لتعيين قراءةالقامة وفروق المناسيب والمسافات الأفقية وعرض المعلومات على شاشة الجهاز وتسجيلالمعلومات والبيانات في ذاكرة الجهاز الداخلية (كروت ممغنطةpcmcia) وتبلغ دقةالجهاز في تعيين المناسيب 1مم/1كم ودقة تعيين المسافات 1-5 سم ويستخدم الجهاز فيالعديد من التطبيقات مثل شبكات الميزانية الدقيقة والعادية ومراقبة تشوهات سطحالأرض والأعمال الصناعية والمساحة الطبوغرافية وأعمال الميزانية الطولية والعرضيةلشبكات الطرق والسكك الحديدة وأعمال مساحة الأنفاق والمناجم. 



2- جهاز الميزان بنظام الليزر الدوار: 

يعمل الجهاز على إرسال شعاع ليزر يستقبلعلى وحده خاصة تابعة للجهاز تقوم بإظهار المعلومات والبيانات الخاصة بالمنسوب أوالميل وتصل دقة الجهاز إلى+ 10ثواني في تعيين الميول وتبلغ سرعة دورانه 600- 900لفة / دقيقة ويصلح للإنحدارات والميول من5% إلى 13% ويستخدم في عمليات تسويةالأراضي وأعمال تحديد الميول والإنحدارات للمشاريع الهندسية المختلفة. 



3- جهاز الميزان العادي: 

هو جهاز مكون من منظار ومساميرخاصة بالضبط وهو شائع الإستخدام في أغلب المشاريع الهندسية مثل القطاعات الطوليةوالعرضية وتمديدات المياة والمجاري ويستخدم فيه القامة العادية . 



خطوات ضبط و تثبيت أجهزة الميزان : 





عمليةالضبط المؤقت للجهاز: وهي عملية إعداد الجهاز للرصد ويتم ذلك عند كل نقطه يوضععليها الجهاز لأخذ القراءات وذلك بأن تفرد أرجل الحامل الثلاثة وذلك بارتفاع مناسبوتغرس في الأرض جيدا ويراعى أن تكون المسافات بين الأرجل الثلاثة متساوية تقريباوأن تكون قاعدة الحامل في مستوى أفقي تقريبا ومن ثم يركب عليه جهاز الميزان ويربطبه بواسطة المسمار الموجود أسفل قاعدة الحامل. 

يتم ضبط فقاعة ميزان التسويةالدائري إما عن طريق مسامير التسوية الثلاثة وذلك بوضع الجهاز موازي لمسمارين ومنثم يحركان مع بعضهما إما للداخل أو للخارج حتى تقترب من المنتصف ثم يلف الجهاز 90درجة ويحرك المسمار الثالث حتى تقترب الفقاعة من المنتصف , تكرر هذه العملية حتىتصبح الفقاعة في المنتصف. وفي بعض الأجهزة يتم ضبط الأفقية عن طريق الذراعالاسطوانية وذلك بتحريك الجهاز حركة رحويه على قاعدة الحامل. 

تتم عمليةالتطبيق (إزالة البارالاكس) وذلك بتطبيق صورة الهدف(القامة) على مستوى حامل الشعراتداخل المنظار وذلك بوضع ورقه بيضاء أمام العدسة الشيئية ثم نحرك مسمار توضيحالشعرات حتى تصبح في أوضح صوره ثم يوجه المنظار باتجاه الهدف(القامة) ويحرك مسمارتوضيح الرؤية إلى أن تتضح صورة الهدف تماما. 

ملاحظة: 

طريقة الضبطلجميع أنواع أجهزة الميزان متقاربة مع وجود اختلافات بسيطة. 



طريقةأخذ القراءة من على القامة: 

تؤخذ القراءة على القامة الرأسية فوق نقاط سطحالأرض وذلك عند الشعرة الوسطى الأفقية لحامل الشعرات داخل منظار الجهاز . 

تؤخذ القراءة بالأمتار والديسيمترات والسنتيمترات مباشرة أما المليمتراتفتؤخذ بالتقدير. (مثال 1.645 مترا).


----------



## ليفل2009 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

هذا اول موضوع لي اتمنى ينفعك اخوي 

واي استفسار انا حاضر 

تعلم اليفل


----------



## mostafammy (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو هدير (20 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدعباس79 (23 مارس 2010)

الف شكر اخي


----------



## السندباد المساحي (23 مارس 2010)

*هذا الموضوع ممتاز*

http://www.mesa7a.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10302


----------



## علي فؤاد (23 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخ حمدان


----------



## علي فؤاد (23 مارس 2010)

الاخ السندباد هذا الموقع رائع عن المساحة بالميزان


----------



## جادعطا (5 أبريل 2010)

اين القوانين المستخدمة فى الحسابات


----------



## م0اياد1 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م0اياد1 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

عندي مشروع صرف صحي واريد ان اتعلم كل شي في الصرف من ناحية المساحه


----------



## عبدالسلام الرايس (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوررر


----------



## محمد الصالح مسعود (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*محمد الصالح مسعود*

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا:56::20::75:


----------



## محمد وائل احمد (22 يناير 2011)

thank you


----------



## mohamedazab (22 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الله الله اكبر (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا علي الموضوع هذا


----------



## Dr-GoOgLe (24 يناير 2011)

اشكركم يامهندسين


----------



## منتظر عبد عبيد (18 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز . وياريت اكمال طريقة القرائة بكافة التفاصيل مع التقدير


----------



## توب كون (18 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع والشكر الخاص للاخ hemaxplode على هذا الشرح المفصل


----------



## علي ابو محمد (18 أبريل 2011)

احي العزيز ما يفيدك النظري اذا ما تاخذ الجهاز بره وتشتعل بيدك
اخوك علي المساح


----------



## ياسرعبدو (20 أبريل 2011)

رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع


----------



## بلال90 (3 مايو 2011)

يا اخوان اذا سمحتو الشر عن جهاز ال level بالعربي
ضروري


----------



## civilshwany (27 فبراير 2012)

شكررررررررررررررررررراَ


----------



## amear a (26 يوليو 2012)

مشكورين على المعلومات


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (21 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------

